# If i had one word to this...



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

*AMAZING













*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What a nice voice!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> What a nice voice!


Simply stunning, my jaw hit the floor when i watched this on TV the other night


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I wish I'd watched at the time, absolutely stunning. Thanks for posting.
Martin.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Martin said:


> I wish I'd watched at the time, absolutely stunning. Thanks for posting.
> Martin.


After i posted this she reached No.1 with this live version, and No.2 (i think) with her recorded version, Pretty awesome!!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I think she has a brilliant voice, I just had a look on play.com there is a double album that looks good, one CD is a studio album the other is a live acoustic session.
Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

?


----------

